# Stuck at "Installing Dritek Launch Manager (Acer) "



## vamcad (Oct 4, 2013)

I had to do a recovery, my desktop would just randomly shutdown and when i would try and restart it it would take 4-5 attempts before i could get windows to load. I did the Windows Recovery and the system is stuck at "installing dritek launch manager" from the previous post that i've seen none seem to really help my situation. Anyone available that can help me out?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did the recovery start at all?

Sounds like you may have a hardware issue rather then a Windows problem, do you have another PC to d/l some hard drive diagnostic software with?

If you do I would use Seagates Seatools for DOS and run the long(extended) test> How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## vamcad (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, the recovery process was going smoothly until it got to the 7/49 point in the soft ware installation "Installing dritek launch manager (Acer)" when it got stuck.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Test the drive, if it passes try rerunning the recovery from the beginning.


----------

